
Ranking the Most Popular Writers and Media Sites on the Internet - jonbaer
https://priceonomics.com/ranking-the-most-popular-writers-and-media-sites/
======
news_to_me
> This post is a collaboration between the Priceonomics Data Studio and Digg

Aha. I _thought_ it sounded like an advertisement.

~~~
Bedon292
Ah yeah, I was wondering why they only had Digg. Figured it would be nice to
do the same thing for other sites and compare as well. Seemed odd to not do a
comparison since each site will have their own demographics.

------
webmaven
Annoying that the wrong chart is inlined for the "most written about people by
year" se tion (it is just a repeat of the _" most popular media sites across
time"_ chart).

The correct image is [https://pix-media.priceonomics-
media.com/blog/1265/image02cr...](https://pix-media.priceonomics-
media.com/blog/1265/image02cropped.png)

------
hkon
It would be cool to see the total number of articles published by each site as
well, to see which site has the most stable good content. Shotgun or rifle.

~~~
angry-hacker
Digg is curated by hand, so it can only be the best through the eyes of those
people.

------
Bedon292
I would be interested in seeing the same thing done for here. I know I saw a
website that had the top stories from HN for each day a while back. Just
trying to remember what it was, then can scrape it and do the same thing.

~~~
fluxic
Relevant: the top publications on HN [https://medium.com/swlh/best-
of-2015-pfffffffft-79d9b014f4de](https://medium.com/swlh/best-
of-2015-pfffffffft-79d9b014f4de)

------
AznHisoka
Is Digg even relevant today? they would have been better off analyzing Reddit.

